# MAN , is killed as croc crashes plane



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 22, 2010)

Chris Wilson, 39, died with 19 others when terrified passengers fleeing the reptile bolted to the front of the small aircraft, making it flip.

Pilot ... Chris Wilson 
A survivor of the crash in the Democratic Republic of the Congo said the crocodile escaped from a traveller's large sports holdall. 

Panicking passengers rushed towards the cockpit of the small turbo-prop aircraft, causing it to nosedive out of control. 

It smashed into an empty house, killing first officer Chris, Belgian pilot Danny Philemotte, 62, and 18 of the 19 others aboard. 

The lone survivor told investigators the croc escaped from a large sports bag in which the reptile had been hidden by a passenger who planned to sell it. 

The creature lived through the crash but was later killed with a machete wielded by rescuers sifting through the wreckage

*Published On:* -
*Source:* THE SUN

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 22, 2010)

That's AWFUL!! That is seriously a horrible horrible thing to happen... 

To the lovely lady freighting me some geckos next week, please make sure they are packaged properly so that THIS does not happen again! (I'm making a joke, but, seriously, this is awful.)


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 22, 2010)

Terrible, R.I.P 
Poor croc, killed because of stupid and greedy ppls


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 22, 2010)

It survived only to be hacked to death..... er


----------



## D3pro (Oct 22, 2010)

How did it escape the sports bag? Silly importers


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 22, 2010)

It was in the Congo. Airport security is generally pretty slack in the third-world.


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 22, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> It was in the Congo. Airport security is generally pretty slack in the third-world.



yeah i went and read the artcle then realised so changed my post


----------



## dossy (Oct 22, 2010)

wow that is bad
i wonder if anyone relised that if they all went to the front and the plane went into a dive that the croc would slip to the front aswell??

poor people and familys


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm surprised the croc didn't think to run to the front to make the passengers run back again to stabilise the weight distribution. Surely its extensive knowledge of aerodynamics & human psychology would have at least given it some idea that was going to happen. 

Actually I'm more surprised the croc didn't take the controls & try & pull it out of the spin itself. 
Shaking its head in disbelief as it looked at the stupid humans & thought to itself "I'm getting too old for this s...t"


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> I'm surprised the croc didn't think to run to the front to make the passengers run back again to stabilise the weight distribution. Surely its extensive knowledge of aerodynamics & human psychology would have at least given it some idea that was going to happen.
> 
> Actually I'm more surprised the croc didn't take the controls & try & pull it out of the spin itself.
> Shaking its head in disbelief as it looked at the stupid humans & thought to itself "I'm getting too old for this s...t"


 
:shock:


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 22, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> :shock:


Too soon?


----------



## giggle (Oct 22, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Too soon?



ROFLROFLROFL xD

Man I love the way you think... have my babies.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 22, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> I'm surprised the croc didn't think to run to the front to make the passengers run back again to stabilise the weight distribution. Surely its extensive knowledge of aerodynamics & human psychology would have at least given it some idea that was going to happen.
> 
> Actually I'm more surprised the croc didn't take the controls & try & pull it out of the spin itself.
> Shaking its head in disbelief as it looked at the stupid humans & thought to itself "I'm getting too old for this s...t"


 

*thats one of your best yet sock puppet ! hero croc saves plane but savage villages still eat the hero croc*


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 22, 2010)

giggle said:


> ... have my babies.


You don't want to keep them for yourself?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 22, 2010)

giggle said:


> ROFLROFLROFL xD
> 
> Man I love the way you think... have my babies.


 
:shock:


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 22, 2010)

if ya want his babies is that for the baby bonus and will it be xbox or Playstation 3,


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 22, 2010)

I wonder if they'd ever put this one on Air Crash Investigation?


----------

